# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  نتائج الانتخابات في محافظة العاصمة

## الحصن نيوز

محافظة العاصمة 



عمان الاولى 



1- خليل عطية

2-

3-

4-

5-






عمان الثانية 




1-

2-

3-

4-

5-





عمان الثالثة 




1-

2-

3-

4-

5-





عمان الرابعة 



1-

2-

3-





عمان الخامسة 


1- صالح وريكات

2- صالح اللوزي

3-





عمان السادسة 




1-

2-

3-





عمان السابعة 



1 -*

لمشاهدة تفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخابات الاردنية الرجاء الضغط هنا للذهاب للمصدر....

----------

